# Making a skep



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

I searched through the archives, but nearly all of the old links are broken or faield to provide information that I am looking for. For some reason, I think it might be a neat idea to keep bees in a skep. I have no intention of harvesting honey from them, or having them be useful in any way other than pollinating and maybe casting off swarms once in a while. It just seems like a neat "old school" way of having some bees and seeing how they do. Since bees are just a hobby for me, and I like making the gear, I plan to make my skep. I happen to have an abundant supply of pampas grass surrounding a portion of one of my ponds. With most of them being around 12' in height, it seems like they would do nicely for making the body. Is there any reason you can think of to avoid using this material? I also have plenty of reeds around the other pond and along our creek. These seem like they might be more difficult to work as they do not have a round cross section. I understand that this will likely be a time consuming venture with very little to show for it aside from an upside down basket lacking much aesthetic appeal, but I'm okay with that. The novelty of making something is all the motivation I require.

I've read that the skeps were traditionally covered in cow dung to decrease the problems associated with woodepeckers. We do have a rather strong population of red bellied wood peckers, and pileated wood peckers are seen occasionally. I'm presuming that this dung covering is only used on the exterior. Is anything required on the interior?

I understand that keeping bees in this manner is frowned upon, so my intention is not to place bees in the skep, but rather to simply put a skep out somewhere away from the hives and simply let nature run it's course.

Any thoughts or advice for me on this venture?

I have no intimate knowledge of the traditional tools required, but c'mon. I'm an engineer and were talking about a glorified basket. I'm sure I'll be able to come up with something that will work well enough. I'm curious about opinions on dimensions though. I doubt there was a "standard" size, but there are surely accepted values...perhps the 40 litre volume of a swarm trap?


----------



## KMP (Feb 21, 2013)

If you haven't already, you'll certainly want to spend some time watching the Heathland Beekeeping series. In one of the episodes the beekeeper is shown in some detail repairing one of the skeps (and also resurfacing it).

There is probably also more recent material online, but some of it may be in German only. Do a search for "Korbimkerei".

Here some more video links: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLC8B3EEFA0E4A7A4B

The last entry (unfortunately in German) specifically is about weaving a skep.

-K


----------



## No-sage (Mar 14, 2009)

Here's a great website for skepmaking directions:

http://www.martinatnewton.com/page6.htm


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

that repair video has pretty well put to rest most of my questions. the only outstanding question i have is on the use of the pompas grass, but from what i can tell, it should work just fine.

I think i may use a more modern material than reeds for stitching the rows of straw/grass together. I'm thinking that kevlar spiderwire or a monofilament line would be much easier to use...then i debate with myself as this whole project certainly isn't going to be undertaken with ease as the primary consideration. I suppose, in for a penny; in for a pound.

Thanks for the links!


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

> Any thoughts or advice for me on this venture?


Don't know about Michigan, but it would be illegal in Indiana and probably several other states. Removable frames to enable inspection is the law here.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm guessing there is probably a law on the books about it somewhere. I'm not going to be doing anything commercial, I'll be on my property, and I won't be PUTTING bees in it. I fail to see how there is any fundamental difference between this and allowing bees to live in the wall of a house, or the trunk of a tree. Michigan has no hive inspection program currently, though i believe there was one at one point.

I guess my stance is that I'm not going to be keeping bees in it. I won't be manipulating, feeding, medicating, harvesting, or inspecting the skep, so no big deal. Then again, i am known to skirt the laws quite a bit. I often drive 56mph when the speed limit is only 55.


----------



## curios1 (Jul 2, 2012)

go for it . THE LADIES LIKE A REBEL.


----------



## KMP (Feb 21, 2013)

It's certainly possible to remove a comb from a skep for inspection. Putting it back might be another story.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

No-sage,

Now that's a cool site explaination of how to make one.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

KMP, you make a good point. I would have o problem with someone wanting to remove the comb to inspect. i could always just tie it into a lang hive and treat as a cut-out.

Curious1, you're dang right! Chicks dig me. I thought it was obvious that my desire to have thousands of bees is little more than an attempt to reduce the number of ladies that come calling. Oh yes, what a life i live....[cough] BS[cough]


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

KP
Like the Mooshiners say, "It ain't illegal till you get caught." I've thought of doing similar myself. Here's what stops me. As far fetched as or unlikely it may be, it is my device, even though a swarm moved in, it is on my property with my knowledge, therefore, I assume responsibility for it. IF and WHEN, that hive gets AFB or EFB, and another bee keeper close enough by, suffers loss from AFB/EFB, more than likely, I could be held responsible for the losses. It is the law in Maryland. The term in courts that I've heard more than once, was, "Known, or should have known." Just the way I see it. BTW, I'd make Moonshine too, but with my luck, I'd be the one ATF would want to make the example of. 
Love to see some pics,,,,,,,whoops,,,,,evidence,,,, 
Rick


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

Well dangit, Rick! Now you've got mt concience working on me and years of catholic schooling taught me the value of listening to that darn inner voice. I suppose i had better just chalk this one up to an idea that didn't pan out. Probably for the better.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

The last thing I read on the matter I had read that AZ was the only state that allowed bees to be kept in a hive without removable combs... I don't remember my source on that now though.

Skeps are still used in much of Europe. You can buy them from Swienty for less than $50.00 US 
http://www.swienty.com/shop/vare.asp?side=0&vareid=101851


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

It your land, they're your bees. Be a rebel. Heck, beekeeping itself is a rebellion of sorts.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

For the record, they weren;t going to MY bees any more than the squirrels and deer and turkeys are mine. they would have been "wild" bees. I've pushed this idea off of the "active" list.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Honestly no one is going to bother your bee skeps. I have kept bees in gum logs before and once had the state inspector come out and he thought the gum was pretty cool... There is likely no fine for doing so and the most the inspector would say is you have to put them into hives or destroy them.

I understand the reasoning behind the laws, but now days there really is no threat... And people keep bees in warre hives which is already pushing the envelope on removable combs.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Kp,
Sorry , I didn't to appeal to your inner religious self,  I don't know your laws or situation. They are wild bees IMO until someone potentially questions it and then the debate is on. What's the possibility of that ??? Your decision, just thought I'd share my "paranoia". 
I know exactly how you feel though. I had this idea to "seed" some swarms on state lands last year. Shared it on the forum. Some thought it fine, others were "agin" it. I decided to shelf the idea. The arguments agin it made more sense than the novelty idea of it.
SSHHH,,,,,I still may do it,,,,LOL
You have the right idea though,,,,have fun with the bees.
Rick


----------



## Colleen O. (Jun 5, 2012)

Somewhere I have a gardening magazine I bought a while ago that had an article in it about old skeps a woman had collected. They were really cool, one was rectangular and woven to wood, one even had a removable super.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

KMP said:


> It's certainly possible to remove a comb from a skep for inspection. Putting it back might be another story.


I don't know why but I laughed for a solid minute when I read this!


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

indypartridge said:


> Don't know about Michigan, but it would be illegal in Indiana and probably several other states. Removable frames to enable inspection is the law here.


Yes, in Virginia you can go more than a decade or five without someone from the state wanting to inspect your hives.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

If you get AFB (and you won't know it, since you cannot inspect) and spread it to other beeks in the area, you are going to get an earful.

Skeps will be burned at once by the bee inspector in Indiana if found, ditto for gums, box hives, and any other bee container without removable frames. This is to prevent AFB from decimating the beekeeping industry as it did in the 1920s and 30s, before antibiotics. Still a good law as far as I'm concerned. Plenty of wild hives to 
"play" with, if you have them as "domestic" bees they should be properly maintained in a proper hive.

Peter


----------



## keeper (Jan 29, 2012)

I have never been visited by a state inspector without calling them myself and requesting they stop by. That is in multiple States over 20 years with all yards being registered with the State. State Apiarist is one of those jobs that most States just do not fund well anymore. States like CT that had 4-5 inspectors 30 years ago... now barely have 1 full timer to cover the whole State.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I think there are 4 in Virginia. And each hive is supposed to be inspected twice a year. And the inspectors do this as well as other stuff, not just bee inspectors. Not saying you should keep a skep, but if you do, it isn't like the bee cops are going to come crashing through your door.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

If you or your bee keeping neighbors get AFB/EFB, bet you will be seeing the inspector plenty. Bet they will make up for all that time they didn't come see ya Not directing the comment just sayin. 
Rick


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

Careful you may get caught in a sting!


----------



## curios1 (Jul 2, 2012)

well there ya go ! that about covers it. feeling like like ya got more sand than the average beekeeper. go ahead build yourself a skep, build two. start a gang. leather jackets, dark sunglasses, and lucky strikes. local beeks will wish they had the courage to step out of line like you. and when they see ya with that chick with a 18 inch beehive hair doo. they will know your leading the pack.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

curios1 said:


> well there ya go ! that about covers it. feeling like like ya got more sand than the average beekeeper. go ahead build yourself a skep, build two. start a gang. leather jackets, dark sunglasses, and lucky strikes. local beeks will wish they had the courage to step out of line like you. and when they see ya with that chick with a 18 inch beehive hair doo. they will know your leading the pack.


A lot of good points in the replies. Thanks for the input. The above quote takes the cake for the most comical though. I got a chuckle out of it


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

KP,,,,,,,you are sounding,,,SKEPticle,,,,,


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

In case anyone was curious about this topic,Ii found this how-to video on skep making. This is the most complete video i have come across thus far.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwLTl0i83tM


----------



## KMP (Feb 21, 2013)

KPeacock said:


> In case anyone was curious about this topic,Ii found this how-to video on skep making. This is the most complete video i have come across thus far.


You had this already in post #2 of this thread:


KMP said:


> Here some more video links: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLC8B3EEFA0E4A7A4B
> The last entry (unfortunately in German) specifically is about weaving a skep.


But you've found the English-language version, which certainly should be more helpful.

-K


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

Build a skep put a couple of frames in it. It's not illegal to have a skep with removable frames in it.


----------



## sergie (Feb 20, 2012)

bluegrass said:


> The last thing I read on the matter I had read that AZ was the only state that allowed bees to be kept in a hive without removable combs... I don't remember my source on that now though.


Not exactly true.. It was on the books a while back but fo some reason all "state" laws reguarding bee's have been removed and local govrenments have been filling in when and where they want.

Some interesting bee laws have come up around AZ. One City requires you to get permission in writting from every one within a mile of you. Few have outlaw'd bee keeping altogether. Where I live, beekeeping has been clasified as argi-business thus it falls under a city code not allowing the city to put any restrictions to agriculture. So it really depend on the city you live in.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Holy cow! I wonder how the feral hives get written permission to move in!

Whey don't people need written permission when moving in within one mile of someone else. They are likely to cause more problems than bees.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

KMP, you're right. Ii recognized the gentlement from the link you provided, but I took a lot more away from it with English narration than the German.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

Well, here is my first try at a skep. I don't like the dimensions of it, or the transitions at the top, but for never having tried to weave anything, I think it's passable. I think it might be a bit on the large side with a diameter of about 18" and a height of about 15." It works out to a volume of around 60 Litres. If I had it to do over again, I'd try to keep it closer to 40 litres with a smaller diameter. Maybe I'll make another over winter. All thats left is the addition of the cow dung coating.


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow, pretty nice for the first shot. Even if you don't hive it with any bees, it certainly makes for a nice conversation piece and decoration....just my thoughts. Me likey.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

*Skep apiary visit in the Luneburg heathland*

Right where Georg Klindworth has had his skep apiary with up to 3,000 skep hives in summer (nowadays the young Klindworth doesn't run any hives anymore), I visited a friend in the Luneburg heathland who runs skeps in the heath.

I took some pictures of him demonstrating skep beekeeping. 

First row of pictures: the applying of cow **** to create a nice and snug cover for the skep. 


Provide a convenient height of the work bench. 









Thinned or worn out patches get refilled with straw, chapped seams get re-sewn or stapled with a wooden staple (sort of).









The most important ingredient is cow dung. Cow ****. (Actually it is called Kuh-Schiet in a German slang.) It should be 

absolutely fresh - because if there a small dandruffs of dried patches it'll disturb the applying of the dung onto the skep. 
Best is fresh cow **** in Spring, because no hard fibres means a smooth skep cover that doesn't come off (cracking) when dried.
Only dung from cows off the yard, no shed. Needs to be grass fed, no soy, no silage.

The cow **** preserves the skep from moisture and keeps it nice and warm. Also there might be some lactic acid bacteria in the 

**** being beneficial to the bees' health?! Maybe. 









First skep is turned upside down and the bottom ring gets covered. With long strokes. 









The inside of the skep gets a cow dung cover up to the height of one or two rings.









Work thoroughly, dear "heatherman"!









The skep is turned back into original position and first the "eye" of the skep, the flight entrace, gets closed with shiet. 









Apply the dung onto the cap next.









It has to be nice and smooth.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Then the sides get their shiet.. 









stroke by stroke...









...all the way round.









The seams shall stay visible. That prevents the dung cover from getting to thick (which would crack up the cover later when 

drying). Also the cow dung cover is more flexible when thin. 









Checking the work...









...fine tuning.









...and then the skep goes into the drying. The skeps stands on two sticks and is rotated continously, so the sun dries the 

skep's sides evenly. 









Pure cow **** is used - no clay. Although some regions do use clay and cow dung as a mixture, or even use clay only, the clay 

would make the cover more likely to draw water or to crack up. Especially when moving the skep it'll make the cover come loose.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Bees are feeded in skeps with the help of shallow wooden dishes (with floating swimming aids). The dish is put right under the 

skep and refilled daily. 









The wooden dish has small feet - so bees don't get crushed when placing the dish. And it prevents the bees from glueing down the 

dish to the floor. (Dark bees do use more propolis.) 









Alternatively there is an outside feeder that can be stuck to the outside of the skep. It has small nails. The entrance is from 

the back. 









The small case is fixed right under the flight entrance and refilled in the evening. The bees usually use up the food overnight. 









The feeder is refilled through a lid.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

In winter a small wooden board gets pinned to the entrance, so it prevents the sun from shining into the skep and baiting the 

bees out of the hive. Which will then freeze to death. It also prevents the wind a little from blowing into the entrance, and snow from blocking it.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

There are small mini version of skeps that are used as "nucs" or mating hives. Small casts get combined and surplus queens are hold in those mini skeps. 










Those mini skeps are called "Pöttscher". 









They are really mini tiny!









Pöttscher do get spales as well, since the bees are shaken out when moving into a full size skep or to catch the queen. (No other way than shaking them out to get hold of her Majesty.)


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

There is a first version of a box hive made from straw: the Kanitz hive. 

It has a brood and honey chamber. 









The Kanitz hive comes in two versions: one that is one piece - brood and honey box combined. (But divided.) And another version 

which has two "boxes" for honey and brood. So the honey box can be taken. 










On the left a one piece Kanitz skep, on the right a two-pieces Kanitz skep. 









In the honey chamber there are frames used. The frames have to be handmade and do differ in size, because the skep was made 

handmade, too, thus the measures are all different. No frames can be swapped around between two hives. 

The frames are open to the upside or closed as in a TBH. Both versions are known.









A queen excluder made from plastic (nowadays) or metall (in the past) between the compartments.









The brood chamber does not hold frames but spales only. 









The lid has a nice insulation made of straw. A pretty neat construction! 









The gaps between the boxes get filled with cow dung or - as a quick solution - a shirt in stripes wrapped around the gaps. See the skep on the lower right side.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

If the skep was made too small or if the bees need a little more space, the "Högel" is used. 









A högel is a single ring of straw - smeared with cow dung - that extends the height of the skep a little. 









Four metall cramps/staples are used so the straw ring doesn't come off when working the hive.









Another option for fixing the extension ring to the skep is to use four nails driven up from below right into skep's bottom ring. 









The ring gets some cow dung (of course...) to close down any gaps between skep and högel. The högel often cannot be seen anymore if you don't look very closely.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Once the cow dung is dried, the skep gets starter strips of wax. Small flecks of cow dung that spilled into the inside of the 

skep are loosened and shaken out of the skep. 









The skep then is put out into full sun, so the cap of the skep warms up a little. The wax starter strips get fixed very firmly 

to the ceiling of the skep. Make sure it is firm, because otherwise the bees come down by their own weight. With combs and all!









The skeps are covered in propolis on the inside. 









Spales are made from rose wood (or other wood that is available. One side gets a sharp point. 









The spales are driven diagonally through the skep, 90 degrees to the direction of the starter strips. The ends of the spales are 

not allowed to show on the outside and cut off. 









Spales are used in pairs on three levels. As an option the spales of the middle level are set up a diagonally to the other 

levels, which would increase the support of the combs. Especially important when moving the skeps.









In the pöttscher only one starter strip and fewer spales are used.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

For skeps there are special queen "cages" for keeping queens. Skep beekeepers use self-made cages for this. 

A roundish wood gets drilled and hollowed out. Split into four and all four parts get an indentation - which form the windows later. The wood gets re-assembled again and secured with wires. 

One side gets a plug, so there is an entrance to let the queen in. The side with the entrance also has some sort of a thorn. 

That thorn is used to fix the cage to the side of the skep. The other side has a knob, so the cage can be hold comfortly. 










The queen cage gets pinned to the side wall of the skep.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

A demonstration, how the honey harvest gets done. 

The skep gets inspected from below for being ripe for harvesting. Ripe means, that all/most brood has hatched and little brood left. Only bees and honey can be found in the hive. (September/October)

(The pictures shows a weaker colony that stayed home, while the stronger ones were moved into the heather. Only the strongest hives go into the heather, because the hives do wear out in the heath.) 









With a long knife or hive tool one can reach right into the combs, so you can push the combs apart and see what's going on inside. 









The skep to harvest is put right onto a smaller and flat skep, that will hold the bees shaken out of the skep. 









A rope goes round both skeps and rolled up in the hands, so both skeps are fixed to each other and can be lifted. Very carefull the skeps get shaken or thumped to the ground. This is an art. Too much thumping and bees, combs and all go down. Too little and the bees don't come out. In modern days car tires are used as a bumper to swing and shake out the bees. 









Checking (virtually) if the bees already got down.









The harvest per hive is relatively small: about 5-10 kg of honey. (Cast swarms and all do not gather that much in their first year.)

The bees get shaken into new skeps. Several hives are combined to make strong colonies. Bees get some feed and they build a new nest to overwinter on in September/October!


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow, thanks for taking teh time to put those pics in your post. I had my own ideas on teh cow dung covering, and i think i would have ben diappointed with my results. I'll use the methods shown here! I also had not considred the challenges of feeding. The shear tonnage of what I do not yet know astounds me at times. Thanks again for sharing this information!


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

At Springtime when swarming the beekeeper is posting in front of the skep stand and awaits the swarms. (between 10 am and 4 pm.)

While waiting for swarms the beekeeper repairs skeps and materials, making new skeps. Once the bees start running in bunches or circles on the head of the skep, thus indicating a swarm to be thrown soon, the swarm catching bag gets fixed to the skep right under the entrance. Then it gets flipped over the entrances and fixed firmly against the skep. 

For the lower level hive some sort of a hay fork is used to lift up one end of the swarm bag. 









For the upper storey a lath with a nail at it's end is used to lift the swarm catching bag. 









Once the bees slow down on pouring out of the skep, the bag is removed, closed at the lower end and hang into the shade where it remains until the evening.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

The interesting detail on skep stands is, that the feet don't get sinked into the ground but instead sit on stones above the ground. The stands are made from frames with legs/feet as shown in the detail picture below. The frames connected with wooden boards the skeps stand on and the roof beams. (in the picture shown you see the skeps are sealed bee-tight with ropes at the bottom.









Not in the pictures: behind the skeps in the back, there is a laths on the floor board. It is used to stop the skeps from sliding backwards when tilting the skep to look beneath.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

There is an old saying, that the heath "eats up" the bees. Word-for-word that is true. The heath is covered in spiderwebs. 









Not only the bees work pretty hard to get the heath honey, but also get decimated by spiders. (That is the reason why only strong hives go into the heathlands for honey crops.) 









There are a special form of moufflons: the "Heidschnucken" which are domesticated wild sheeps. Those sheep run through the heath and destroy the spider webs. Very welcomed by the beekeepers.

The bees really do like the skeps from what I observed.


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow, very nice! 

I may have to try this.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

KMP said:


> If you haven't already, you'll certainly want to spend some time watching the Heathland Beekeeping series[/URL




Fascinating! Many thanks for sharing!


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Many thanks BernhardHeuvel for such a complete lecture on the skep and it's use. Even the movie was not this informing. Great Job!


----------



## enrique (Mar 9, 2014)

Just do it!! Skeps are kool.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Rick 1456 said:


> KP
> Like the Mooshiners say, "It ain't illegal till you get caught." I've thought of doing similar myself. Here's what stops me. As far fetched as or unlikely it may be, it is my device, even though a swarm moved in, it is on my property with my knowledge, therefore, I assume responsibility for it. IF and WHEN, that hive gets AFB or EFB, and another bee keeper close enough by, suffers loss from AFB/EFB, more than likely, I could be held responsible for the losses. It is the law in Maryland. The term in courts that I've heard more than once, was, "Known, or should have known." Just the way I see it. BTW, I'd make Moonshine too, but with my luck, I'd be the one ATF would want to make the example of.
> Love to see some pics,,,,,,,whoops,,,,,evidence,,,,
> Rick


You can legally make as much moonshine as you want as long as you don't sell it.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> You can legally make as much moonshine as you want as long as you don't sell it.


As long as you don't drink it... It has to be for fuel purposes and they prefer it be toxic to humans even in that case. From ATF Q and A.

Spirits

You cannot produce spirits for beverage purposes without paying taxes and without prior approval of paperwork to operate a distilled spirits plant. [See 26 U.S.C. 5601 & 5602 for some of the criminal penalties.] There are numerous requirements that must be met that make it impractical to produce spirits for personal or beverage use. Some of these requirements are paying excise tax, filing an extensive application, filing a bond, providing adequate equipment to measure spirits, providing suitable tanks and pipelines, providing a separate building (other than a dwelling) and maintaining detailed records, and filing reports. All of these requirements are listed in 27 CFR Part 19.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks, I didn't know that. Guess I was misinformed.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Part of it is the fact that stills are essentially steam bombs and can be very dangerous if operated incorrectly.

You can make beer and wine for personal use without permits, but even that is limited to 5 gallons per year. (Not that anybody pays any attention to the gallon restrictions)


----------



## StewRoten (May 22, 2010)

indypartridge said:


> Don't know about Michigan, but it would be illegal in Indiana and probably several other states. Removable frames to enable inspection is the law here.


There's a jail somewhere with a block reserved just for miscreant bee keepers.


----------



## urbanoutlaw (Nov 19, 2012)

bluegrass said:


> You can make beer and wine for personal use without permits, but even that is limited to 5 gallons per year. (Not that anybody pays any attention to the gallon restrictions)


The annual household limit is 200 gallons - for beer at least. Five or ten gallons would be an average batch size.

Great thread, OP. Thanks also, BernhardHeuvel, for the great pictures.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

StewRoten said:


> There's a jail somewhere with a block reserved just for miscreant bee keepers.


Population: Zero


----------



## honeydrunkapiaries (Oct 16, 2013)

Many swarm traps dont have moveable frames....


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

honeydrunkapiaries said:


> Many swarm traps dont have moveable frames....


They are temporary housing, not hives, right? Were they permanent housing they would be illegal.


----------



## SeaCucumber (Jun 5, 2014)

In my location, coppiced willow would be best.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

KPeacock said:


> I understand that keeping bees in this manner is frowned upon, so my intention is not to place bees in the skep, but rather to simply put a skep out somewhere away from the hives and simply let nature run it's course.
> 
> I'm curious about opinions on dimensions though. I doubt there was a "standard" size, but there are surely accepted values...perhps the 40 litre volume of a swarm trap?


The use of skeps is illegal in America. Combs cannot be removed for inspection for brood diseases.

Skeps were a specific size. Look up the word in the Oxford English Dictionary and you will find it was used as a unit of measure. A skep of grain, a skep of coal. It was also an office trash can, and about that same size.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If you will find and look at Dideroit's Encyclopedia of 1660 you will find illustrated there special tools for cutting combs out of skeps. Just FYI. Not to tell you how to use skeps.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

I'm out. It was both the non-removable comb and the hand coating with fresh cow dung.


----------

